# Dust bag?



## dartman (Oct 12, 2012)

I just started using a dust deputy in my small shop.Has anyone try ed using a trash bag in the 5 gal. pail? I work out of a small bed room in an apartment and everything has to be spotless.If i could just open it up and pull the bag ,tie it up,and dispose of it my life would be......well just about perfect:yes:


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

some way to keep the blag from being sucked up into the DD will probably be necessary. could be as simple as chicken wire. when emptying, remove chicken wire cage first, then bag. insert replacement bag and chicken wire, top off with DD and away you go.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I did something similar to what toolguy1000 mentioned using a second identical drum with the bottom cut off.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Go to a "real" sheet metal shop.Take your bucket(or just measure the diam),and your bag.Have them roll a pce of 22G on their slip-roll.Make it about 3-4 inches wide,and roll it so it has a little "spring" to install.There will be a small,1-2 inch gap between ends when installed.

Took longer to type that than it would to roll a pce.I'd give it to you if you were here.

Finding an "old guy",or friendly sheet metal shop will take a little work....maybe.It dosen't have to be an HVAC joint.See if theres a metal roofing co. in your area.Most serious hotrod shops have sliprolls as well.They'll have piles of drops....rolling only takes 30 seconds or so.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Cut out a piece of a cheap plastic garbage can, that should work. Be aware this complicates things a little....you have to remove the liner before you close up the bag. That process alone can be messy, at least it is on my DC (35 gallon). What ever you use make sure there are no sharp corners or edges to damage your trash bag.


----------



## dartman (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the tip's guys.I happen to have a HVAC place right behind where I live.I will go and see if they will do it for me.Thanks again.


----------



## Toller (Dec 30, 2007)

dartman said:


> Thanks for the tip's guys.I happen to have a HVAC place right behind where I live.I will go and see if they will do it for me.Thanks again.


I suppose by now you have either done it or decided not to...
But I put a liner in my cyclone so i could use bags and didn't use it after a while. It was just messier to to get the hold down out then to empty the bin.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

My larger dust collector has a small hose that comes off the suction line that attaches to the drum. When it is running it pulls negative pressure in the drum and that is what holds the bag in place. Maybe something similar could be rigged up in this situation.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*use another 5 gal bucket*

Cut off the rim and then cut off the bottom 12" or so leaving a 3" or 4" tapered ring which will force in the DD bucket and hold your liner in place.


----------



## Toller (Dec 30, 2007)

Ttharp said:


> My larger dust collector has a small hose that comes off the suction line that attaches to the drum. When it is running it pulls negative pressure in the drum and that is what holds the bag in place. Maybe something similar could be rigged up in this situation.


My Grizzly has that also and it works fine, but bleeding a little suction off a cyclone is rather different than doing it on a vacuum. I would be willing to bet it would really hurt the vacuum, even if you could get it to work.


----------



## dartman (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the reply's. I did have a friend make a metal band for it.As Toller said,It is less mess to just dump in a trash bag.
I just recomend using a face mask or respirator for the dust it makes.


----------



## yank (Nov 15, 2006)

On emptying the separator: I found that putting a plastic bag over the top of the separator to empty it, the plastic bag would not let out air and acted like a vacuum and then stopped the transfer of shavings. 
To solve this problem, I have an electric leaf blower/vacuum. I use it to vacuum the shaving from my separator and empty the leaf bag into the plastic bag. works great.

I would also caution to use a dust mask, as the bag on the leaf blower/vacuum lets lots of dust out. Or do it outside.


----------

